
Life and death in the world's most dangerous mines - aaron695
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-10/photographing-worlds-most-dangerous-mines-hugh-brown/8083616
======
pg314
A couple of years ago I visited the Cerro Rico mine discussed in the article.
Circumstances are truly appalling. The average life expectancy for children
working in the mine is about 35 years.

In the same vein, the Washington Post did an in depth report on Cobalt mines
in Congo [1].

To me, these are examples of short-comings of the unregulated free market. If
left to its own devices it will find the most 'optimal' equilibrium of
allocation of resources. The problem with this equilibrium is that some people
will be working in inhuman conditions or will be starving.

[1]
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/business/batteries/c...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/business/batteries/congo-
cobalt-mining-for-lithium-ion-battery/)

------
ommunist
Ha, the author is missing rogue mining in Donetsk. These hellholes are called
"kopanki".
[http://miningwiki.ru/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%...](http://miningwiki.ru/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BA%D0%B0)

